# Looking for place. Northeast Pennsylvania



## Dirtdigging101 (May 13, 2020)

Going on 64, many skills, construction, gardening.
Own, lease trade cabin build for place to live and garden in a rural setting.

Willing to partner with others.

Paul


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

as long as your well away from medium city's taxes are not too bad check out the doctor and hospital status. cold winters not as much snow as north west they measure by the foot not inches its a harder state on people working retired not so bad . i lived in Philly and then bucks real expensive there and Philly shot Pittsburgh is similar
i bought at the right time in sw fl.25 yrs ago but looking tenn can no longer handle the 10 month summers


----------



## funnyfarmlodgings (Feb 7, 2021)

Dirtdigging101 said:


> Going on 64, many skills, construction, gardening.
> Own, lease trade cabin build for place to live and garden in a rural setting.
> 
> Willing to partner with others.
> ...


I don't know if you ever found anything Paul, but our place in North East PA is looking for someone like you!


----------

